# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Screening between SHS Posts

## TheMalteser

Hi all,
I'm after some general advice on a little project I'm looking to do. 
I've got a house on 90mm SHS posts.  The house is approx 1 metre off the ground.  I'm looking to screen between the posts, so the house doesn't look like it's standing up with no pants on. 
I suppose the way I see it, it's just like building a fence, except the posts are already in place.  I was thinking of attaching some timber props to the left and right side of the SHS, and then notching a bit out and running a 'rail' between the two, and then the fencing palings onto those.  Presto!  Hardwood rails, TP palings. 
In general, what is the thinking on bolting some timber props into the SHS?  I haven't done that before - not sure if that would compromise the integrity of the SHS? 
Or any other recommended methods for doing this? 
Thanks all! 
Malteser

----------


## r3nov8or

I have infilled wall frames between SHS. I built the frames on the floor, stood them up between the SHS and fixed them with steel fix/drill point galvanised Phillips drive screws, then added the cladding. You could use tek screws if you don't need a flush finish

----------


## Marc

Best to limit drilling into old structural SHS. You don't know if it is HDG or Duragal, and if the inside is even galvanised. Opening with bolt holes maybe a bad idea.
Can you fix to the bearers or joist?

----------


## cyclic

My favorite for something like this is galvanised steel rails 25x25 RHS with 2 light gal angles screwed to each post to carry the rails
Screw with probably 30 mm hex teks or roof screws and screw the battens to the steel rails ditto.

----------


## TheMalteser

> My favorite for something like this is galvanised steel rails 25x25 RHS with 2 light gal angles screwed to each post to carry the rails
> Screw with probably 30 mm hex teks or roof screws and screw the battens to the steel rails ditto.

  Hi Cyclic,
Thanks for the tip!!  Could you elaborate a bit on the "2 light gal angles"?  I'm trying to imagine the best shape for them, but you've probably seen a fair few in your time. 
Cheers 
Malteser

----------


## cyclic

25 x 25 x 2 to 3mm angle 25 long horizontal with two screws through it holding it to the 90mm post, 
one up high where you want the rail, one down low for bottom rail, 
and the 25 x 25 tube rail sits on them and screwed to them.
Battens etc then screw to the rails

----------


## TheMalteser

Oh righto, do you mean something like this with tube rail sitting on top?
Malteser

----------


## cyclic

> Oh righto, do you mean something like this with tube rail sitting on top?
> Malteser

  Correct

----------


## TheMalteser

Hi all again, 
Should I get HDG SHS for the railings, or is just a supagal/duragal SHS suffice? 
Any thoughts on thickness - 3mm to be safe? 
Cheers
malteser

----------

